# [udev] Waiting for uevents to be processed (résolu)

## Tony Clifton

Bonjour,

ça fait quelques mois que j'ai un gros ralentissement au démarrage de mon portable, mais depuis quelques jours je cherche à le résoudre, en vain.

Effectivement à chaque démarrage mon PC reste bloqué 20~30s sur le message « Waiting for uevents to be processed ». Après avoir parcouru pas mal du post à ce sujet sur des forums, je commence à croire qu'il n'y a pas de vrai solution :-$ ; j'ai testé différentes config (avec et sans genkernel) sur différentes versions du noyau. Au cours de ces tests j'ai même réussi à atteindre le timeout de la commande (au bout de 60s, il me semble).

La seule solution qui a été efficace mais qui n'est pas viable à long terme est de rester sur un kernel 2.6.32 :'-(.

Je vais surement essayer de voir ce que ça donne sur un autre distrib, mais en attendant si vous avez des idées, j'suis preneur.

Merci

----------

## aCOSwt

 *Tony Clifton wrote:*   

> Au cours de ces tests j'ai même réussi à atteindre le timeout de la commande (au bout de 60s, il me semble).

 

Le première cause à laquelle je pense c'est que il te manque un pilote dans le noyau / ou que tu n'as pas choisi le pilote approprié relativement à un composant de ta carte mère.

EDIT : Un test intéressant, tant qu'à passer à une autre distrib (et qui confirmerait / infirmerait ma supposition) serait de booter le dernier LiveDVD (11) et voir si le problème se reproduit.

----------

## barul

Si tu n'as pas ce problème sur ton kernel 2.6.32, ce qui serait bien ce serait que tu essaies de compiler un noyau ultérieur avec le .config de ton 2.6.32 fonctionnel.

----------

## Tony Clifton

Merci pour votre soutien Cr0k & aCOSwt  :Wink: .

J'ai refais pas mal d'autres tests et toujours rien :'-(. J'ai testé avec différents liveCD (ubuntu, Gentoo, SystemRescueCD) et tous ont la même lenteur au démarrage. Avec le SystemRescueCD, j'avais l'impression que ça fonctionnait mieux ; mais en fait il charge udev dans son initrd, donc la lenteur n'est simplement pas au même moment…

J'ai même testé le tout nouveau noyau 2.6.38, mais toujours rien. Quant à reprendre la config du 2.6.32, c'est une config genkernel… mais je vais tout de même suivre la piste.

----------

## Tony Clifton

Voilà après avoir testé une à une toutes les versions du noyau depuis la 2.6.32, je peux dire à quelle version ça plante   :Laughing:  .

Et bien c'est à partir du 2.6.35 que le démarrage prend un temps considérable. Voici le diff entre la config du vanilla-source-2.6.34.5 et du gentoo-source-2.6.35-r15.

```
pag-port /boot # diff config-2.6.34.5 config-2.6.35-gentoo-r15 

3,4c3,4

< # Linux kernel version: 2.6.34.5

< # Wed Mar 16 10:45:53 2011

---

> # Linux kernel version: 2.6.35-gentoo-r15

> # Wed Mar 16 11:20:49 2011

9a10

> CONFIG_INSTRUCTION_DECODER=y

22a24

> CONFIG_NEED_SG_DMA_LENGTH=y

56a59

> CONFIG_ARCH_HWEIGHT_CFLAGS="-fcall-saved-rdi -fcall-saved-rsi -fcall-saved-rdx -fcall-saved-rcx -fcall-saved-r8 -fcall-saved-r9 -fcall-saved-r10 -fcall-saved-r11"

57a61

> CONFIG_ARCH_CPU_PROBE_RELEASE=y

66a71

> CONFIG_CROSS_COMPILE=""

176a182

> CONFIG_HAVE_MIXED_BREAKPOINTS_REGS=y

301d306

< # CONFIG_X86_DS is not set

359a365

> # CONFIG_COMPACTION is not set

395a402

> CONFIG_USE_PERCPU_NUMA_NODE_ID=y

426a434,435

> # CONFIG_ACPI_HED is not set

> # CONFIG_ACPI_APEI is not set

435a445

> # CONFIG_INTEL_IDLE is not set

448a459

> # CONFIG_PCI_CNB20LE_QUIRK is not set

559a571,580

> 

> #

> # Xtables combined modules

> #

> # CONFIG_NETFILTER_XT_MARK is not set

> # CONFIG_NETFILTER_XT_CONNMARK is not set

> 

> #

> # Xtables targets

> #

568a590

> # CONFIG_NETFILTER_XT_TARGET_TEE is not set

570a593,596

> 

> #

> # Xtables matches

> #

652a679

> # CONFIG_L2TP is not set

656d682

< # CONFIG_NET_DSA is not set

670a697

> CONFIG_RPS=y

708a736

> # CONFIG_CAIF is not set

803a832,835

> 

> #

> # Controllers with non-SFF native interface

> #

804a837,838

> # CONFIG_SATA_AHCI_PLATFORM is not set

> # CONFIG_SATA_INIC162X is not set

970c1004

< # CONFIG_QT2160 is not set

---

> # CONFIG_KEYBOARD_QT2160 is not set

971a1006

> # CONFIG_KEYBOARD_TCA6416 is not set

1021a1057

> # CONFIG_N_GSM is not set

1034a1071,1072

> # CONFIG_SERIAL_ALTERA_JTAGUART is not set

> # CONFIG_SERIAL_ALTERA_UART is not set

1056a1095

> # CONFIG_RAMOOPS is not set

1093a1133

> # CONFIG_I2C_PCA_PLATFORM is not set

1107d1146

< # CONFIG_I2C_PCA_PLATFORM is not set

1123a1163

> # CONFIG_TEST_POWER is not set

1137,1140c1177

< 

< #

< # Multifunction device drivers

< #

---

> CONFIG_MFD_SUPPORT=y

1143a1181

> # CONFIG_TPS6507X is not set

1146d1183

< # CONFIG_MFD_WM8994 is not set

1147a1185

> # CONFIG_ABX500_CORE is not set

1148a1187,1188

> # CONFIG_MFD_RDC321X is not set

> # CONFIG_MFD_JANZ_CMODIO is not set

1228d1267

< # CONFIG_LCD_ILI9320 is not set

1234a1274

> # CONFIG_BACKLIGHT_ADP8860 is not set

1250a1291

> # CONFIG_FB_CON_DECOR is not set

1290a1332

> # CONFIG_SND_ASIHPI is not set

1397a1440

> # CONFIG_HID_CANDO is not set

1399a1443

> # CONFIG_HID_PRODIKEYS is not set

1402a1447

> # CONFIG_HID_EGALAX is not set

1419a1465

> # CONFIG_HID_PICOLCD is not set

1420a1467,1468

> # CONFIG_HID_ROCCAT is not set

> # CONFIG_HID_ROCCAT_KONE is not set

1433a1482

> # CONFIG_HID_ZYDACRON is not set

1598,1601d1646

< 

< #

< # TI VLYNQ

< #

1827a1873

> # CONFIG_ATOMIC64_SELFTEST is not set

1874a1921

> CONFIG_CRYPTO_MANAGER_TESTS=y

```

----------

## aCOSwt

Bon... après-tout, cela pourrait aussi venir d'udev.

Tant qu'à faire, essaye d'ajouter l'option --debug à la commande de lancement du démon udevd dans /etc/init.d/udev :

```
ebegin "Starting udevd" 

start-stop-daemon --start --exec /sbin/udevd -- --daemon --debug 

eend $?
```

Et reboote.

Tu devrais logiquement avoir plus de détails à l'écran à propos de ce sur quoi il poirote... en vain !

----------

## barul

En y re-pensant, j'avais aussi eu ce problème avec udevd qui prenait un temps considérable au boot, et qui me prenait environ 20% de charge proco tout le temps. J'avais un lecteur dvd optiarc sur mon laptop, et j'ai du mettre à jour le firmware.

Après ça, c'était résolu.

----------

## Tony Clifton

CA Y EST !!!!

J'ai enfin résolu mon problème (par hasard). Le problème venait tout bêtement du partitionnement de mon disque dur SSD. Alors je l'ai repartitionné avec linux 3.1 (exactement de la même manière qu'avant "fdisk -c -u /dev/sda") et maintenant ça boot nickel.

----------

## barul

Victoire!   :Laughing: 

----------

